# Is this a sign of poor egg quality



## yellowyaz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all, 
This is our 8th fertility treatment, I have been wanting to start IVF for years as with my previous husband I never fell pregnant for two years and have PCOS, my now husband has asoospermia
Over the past 4 years we have had 6 donor IUI's due to 'good scans and good blood work' my AMH is 17.5, I have a low FSH and hsgs show patent tube and good uterine lining, I don't smoke or drink alcohol or caffeine, have a healthy diet, leaning towards low GI although my BMI is high 
On the IUI's I have always spotted even with up to 3 cyclogest and have an immunes issue so for the IVF I am using steriods and intralipids drip on EC day
We have had one cancelled IVF, it was a short protocol with 150 menopur daily and cetrotide to which I only responded with 1 egg, my second go at IVF we had a long protocol and used 375 menopur daily and syneral
At EC yesterday 14 eggs were collected of which 9 were mature, 3 were immature and 2 had no egg inside the cells, I got a call today to say that out 4 eggs that fertilised only 3 appear normal, so ET is scheduled for Saturday

We have used a different donor each time and apparently on this one only 50% survived the thaw, but what was left had good mobility and appeared normal

Does anyone else have experience of low fertilisation, I asked the embryologist if it was due to my egg quality but she said she was unable to tell me, but that my eggs and the sperm were not compatible and I would be a candidate for ICSI, she has told me she will ask the senior embryologist to give me a call back at some point today and the doctor would be able to tell more on Saturday

Does anyone have any similar experience or information, I am so worried about the egg quality and not having a definate answer makes me think something must be wrong?







I have asked to have two embryos placed back as it looks like I will need more chances, plus I am now 36 and we have already spent so much money








Any feedback or experiences would be gratefully received
Many thanks


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

my situation is quite different, but my amh would suggest bad egg quality so i did some research into it and started taking some homeopathic remedies to help egg quality eg liquid royal jelly ( buy off amazon and wiki it for details), dhea ( used a lot in the states but not here. i discussed it with my doc who wasnt convinced only due to lack of research but he agreed that pre cycle it did no harm, tho it should not be taken during the cycle. apparently it takes a number of months ie about 3 for the benefits to occur, also coq10 ( an enzyme), maca another extract. all of these things do slightly different things but generally assist in cell production hence the benefits for eggs. clearly i am not a clear sample myself but despite the amh, i got 11 eggs, 8 fertilised, 3 went to blasts and i got a bfp....oh i also had regular acupuncture.

btw for context i am not generally a homeopathic remedy type person!

all the best for the future, i truly hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yellowyaz, I know what you mean about not having a definitive answer - it's so frustrating, however as I was reading your post I thought ICSI might be the way to go for you. I've had 2 ivf's, both stimming with 375ius menopur, and I'm now on my third. The first cycle I had just 2 eggs and 1 fertilised (50% fertilisation). The second time I did ICSI. I had 4 eggs and 3 fertilised (75%). I had 2 put back and the third went to blast. Interestingly, my antral follicular count the 2nd cycle was much better than the 1st. This time round I'm trying to improve quality (and hopefully quantity!). Since the beginning of June, I've been taking Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, CoQ10, Omega3, L-Arginine and Vit D as well as Pregnacare. I'm yet to see if it helps, but I hope so!  

Hopefully, for you, though, you won't need to worry about having another cycle!    Good luck xx


----------



## yellowyaz (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Attagirl and Cay, what you have said is interesting as my friend was told to take inositol during her final cycle with actually worked, so you never know, she got hers from holland and barratt and took 3 a day, i did take take them for my last 3 iui cycles but with no results                                                                      

I have been reading more about this particular problem and it has given me some reassurance that at least with 14 eggs I got three fertilising, it could have been much worse, so I am putting my energy into sending positive vibes to the three embryos hoping that they will succeed, it also made me less fearful about having my prontogest injection in the bottom muscle last night, that can only be a good thing, as even my husband was worried abouh doing it in case i screamed at him, that is never good is it!

Here hoping to lots of success for us, well done Atta on your bfp! : )


----------



## yellowyaz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all
Just wanted to update you to say that in the end I had two perfect 8 cell embryos on day three, I had both replaced and this week we got our long awaited and much prayed from BFP!!!
I am s delighted yet naturally very worried, just praying that these embryos give our the family we have been waiting for


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey yellowyaz, that's fantastic news - BIG congratulations to you   Thanks for updating. I will   for you too. I'm off tomorrow for my 2nd stimming scan, and hoping those follies are ready and there are some juicy top quality eggs in them!  

xx


----------



## yellowyaz (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Cay23 and goodluck on your cycle too


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats   xxxxxx


----------

